# 2yr old QH Stallion



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I know these pictures are pretty hard to judge his neck on and shoulder too well but wondering what you guys think over all


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh man that was awful grammer what I meant to say was... "I know you can't really judge his shoulder and neck very well based on these photo's but..."


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, I've never seen such a hideous animal! I'll tell you what, I'll take that awful horse off your hands and hide him forever from the sight of the public.

I'm totally joking  he's gorgeous! I can't tell much about his confirmation from these action shots, but I like him overall. Good depth in his heart-girth, his neck ties in nicely, good looking booty! And color to boot. What are your plans for this stunning boy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey I am missing a few side shots that I wanted to add. What the heck!?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, since he's such an embarrassment, perhaps I should hide him behind my barn for you. 

Handsome boy but can't really comment because the pics aren't great for what you're asking and he's looking kind of gawky, 2 year old, growing-ish. He reminds me of my boy when I first got him. Now at 3 my guy is still growing but what a world of difference! 

In fairness to your boy, I wouldn't ask any more about him for another year, then see how he's matured and then put up a couple of good conformation pics.

There's an old breeder's adage that goes something like this: Look at them at 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months and then don't look again until they are 3 years.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here they are. Plans are to show him in reining (What he is bred for) but we will also be used for hunting/camping/trail riding, some small rodeo's and some ranch work, and eventually sire some fantastic reining foals for me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

What's his pedigree?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I've always been interested in reining, I love watching it.

His topline is good, I like his hind end, I'd like to see him with more substantial bone but that's just me. His pasterns look to be a little short and upright too. But I like him, and at 2 years old he has a lot of room to improve. 

I'm sure more knowledgeable members will chime in, as I'm not too experienced yet with leg angles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If he's this nice at two, he'll be incredible in a year or two. I like him a lot.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

His sire is Jumping Jack Whiz (Son of Topsail Whiz and earner of $55K) and his dam is a daughter of Dunit's Lucky Charm. 

I have been watching Jumping Jack Whiz for a long time and I am really liking what his get are getting done. I have wanted a son of his for a few years and this is the one I just had to have. I wanted something a bit taller (He is already 14 3hh so I expect at least 15 1hh) with lots of bone (He actually is much more solid then he appears) and with better stifles then I regularily see in the whiz horses. Palomino is my least favorite color, but...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Also please excuse the sweat and rub marks, he literally had just hopped off the trailer from a 12 hour trailer ride and it was smoking hot here.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

hes a nice 2 year old. long in the back or...short in the neck. not sure what it is.

i would like to see a larger hip/bigger hindquarters on him. then again, i like big butts.

he has plenty of time to grow. he is in great condition though and has a ton of natural muscle.

palomino is one of my favorite colors......wink......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I really like him! Love that chiseled head & noble look. I think you made a great buy. Hope he does all that you want him to do.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, definitely very well put together for a 2 year old!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Tiff, the only thing I can pick at is that his shoulder might be a touch upright...and his head is a little coarse. Around here, he would be called "mean headed", but that's simply an aesthetic thing.

Other than that, he's stunning and I'm sure that he'll be **** good at whatever you ask him to do...and he'll make some awesome babies .


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*Droooooool* 
I love him. Your horses have me seriously considering joining The Dark Side, Tiff 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Your new stud is beautiful Tiffany. Can't wait to see him in person 



JustDressageIt said:


> *Droooooool*
> I love him. Your horses have me seriously considering joining The Dark Side, Tiff
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 The dark side is a very great place to be! much more fun than where we are right now-you should consider it!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually I love his shoulder, long, low and sweeping. I love his forearm too and very pretty head to boot. Angle and set to his hocks are almost perfect, only thing and it's petty and I am not an expert, his back is long and his neck is a bit short on the top side.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I dont think its fair to Guess My Flash to have this other hunk on the property so ill just take him off your hands to ease his mind. K thanks.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If you dissect him in thirds, he does appear to be a hair long in the back HOWEVER he is quiet young, and there is still a possibility he will fill into his chest balancing that out. If he stays longer in the back, he may be weaker and it will be more difficult to round up. He appears to be a little bit downhill as well, but again not something you can confirm until he is at least 4-5 and he's likely to be nearly done maturing. 

The neck is measured from the poll to withers, the neck of a riding horse should be proportional to the rest of his body. His neck is of good length which is great for effective balance under saddle and in his movement, which also allows him to counterbalance the rest of his body. Good neck length will also allow him to shift his centre of gravity making him more balanced then a horse with a short neck. A shorter neck would have made him less supple. It also allows him to flex at the poll and give to the bit. It will also allow him to be more flexible. I think he lacks muscle but thats normal for a baby of his age that has not worked under saddle yet, and with his big build I have no doubt he is going to be able to build a nice topline. The base of his neck is also level with the point of his shoulder which is what you want for good conformation.

I am in love with his shoulder. The shoulder is the best indication about the smoothness of his gait, which is a big factor in the degree of concussion his legs will take. His well sloped shoulders act as a shock absorber decreasing the amount of concussion through his body. He is also less likely to suffer breakdown and lameness due to excessive concussion. The shoulder from the peak of the withers to the point of the shoulder, should be about as long as the heck from the poll to the front of the wither. 

Chest-no photos from the front facing back to critique.

His front end looks with a really long humerus which gives him more leverage and consequently more power. He also has a great shoulder which will give him the ability to really reach forward and open up his stride. Again no photos from the front so can't critique on forearm muscle structure which would help guess what his movement will be like. That muscular structure is important to help determine his aptitude for lateral action such as turning quickly, spinning around his hind leg dodging things like cows or side to side action-which for this guy would be important because he will be doing some reining.

His knee looks great. I don't see a bucked or calf knee. The alignment is where it should be. Having a good aligned knee means there will be less stress on his tendons. He is also less likely to suffer from strains. A horse who is under at the knee would be more likely to suffer from carpal fractures as well. Unable to see if he is bow legged because there are no pictures available from the front. Hard to tell by the photo I see, but it looks like he might be tied at the knee. Unclear to me tho because his outside leg is right on the edge blurring the photo a little bit. 

The pastern influences the soundness of the joints above it, but when I look at it I really like the length and angle of it. The slope of the pastern should be 45-55 degrees which he definitely meets. With a good slope of the pastern it transfers weight to the tendons and their attached muscles adequately. A pastern to upright would concuss directly into the tendons. With an excessive slope, its putting too much pressure on the sesamoid bones on the back of the fetlock joint and the navicular bone inside the foot. 

Hi stifle is set lower which goes hand in hand with relatively low hocks, which gives more power to the hind leg than do a high stifle and high hock. Can't say much more about the stifle as no pictures were provide from the back facing forward. His hock is level with the chestnuts in his front legs which is where you want it to be, again a sign of a well balanced horse. I don't see any protrusions at the front of the hock. He has strong conformation structurally because the point of the hock is directly under the point of the buttock.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice two year old!!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would not cut this one.. see what he does. 

I don't often say that. 

This is a really nice Quarter horse. Maybe a bit long through the coupling but I am really being picky. The last thing I look at is the head... but I have to say.. this one is good thru the body and legs and also has a lovely head and expression. 

Yup.. let him keep 'em and then do all those things. I can see a stallion career here.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm no good at conformation, but that is one beautiful horse!

If you decide you don't want him, send him my way


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JulieG said:


> I'm no good at conformation, but that is one beautiful horse!
> 
> If you decide you don't want him, send him my way


You'll have to fight me for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I kinda like him so I think I will keep him around for now


----------

